# Wie macht man einen Superman?



## racingpilot (21. März 2011)

Hi, 
ich fahre Dirt und finde den Superman sehr "elegant".
Habt ihr ein paar hilfreiche Tricks wie ich einen hinbekomme?

PS: Habe eigene Sprünge ( Double; Table)!


----------



## Marc B (22. März 2011)

Drei hilfreiche Video-Erklärungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingpilot (22. März 2011)

Danke dir!
Kannst du ihn selbst?
Wenn Ja, kannst du ihn mit eigenen Worten beschreiben?
Weil ich habe mir oft genug diese videos angeschaut aber irgendwie war die richtige Erklärug noch nicht dabei.

Danke schonmal!!

MFG

racingpilot


----------



## Marc B (22. März 2011)

Nee, da fragst du lieber Amir oder Andi Wittmann. Oder Timo Pritzel  Gelegenheit dazu hättest du bei den Festivals in Willingen und Winterberg.

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## racingpilot (22. März 2011)

Danke mal sehen.
Aber da komme ich eher nicht hin.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. März 2011)

Geht ganz einfach:


----------



## TheSpecialized (23. März 2011)

Ihr seit ja produktiv..  

Naja, wenn dir hier jemand mit seinen eigenen Worten beschreibt, wie der klassische Superman geht, dann wird dir das sicher auchnicht viel helfen. 
Es ist halt alles irgendwo nur eine Übungssache.

Aber falls es dir hilft: Erst NoFoot sicher beherrschen und dann die Beine statt zur Seite "einfach" mal mit etwas Wucht nach hinten schnellen lassen. So dürftest du aus meiner subjektiven Perspektive recht gut reinkommen .


----------



## racingpilot (23. März 2011)

der no-foot ist kein problem mehr.
ich werde es einmal probieren.

Danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## Marc B (23. März 2011)

Vllt. erstmal in ein Foampit oder bei einem Lakejump - dann schmerzt ein Fehlversuch nicht so sehr


----------



## Lemming (24. März 2011)

Du bist wohl noch nie in ein Foampit oder See gesprungen, anders kann ich mir die Aussage nicht erklären. Basic Tricks lernt man auf Dirts.

@racingpilot
Erklären ist schwer, versuche für dich den Bewegungsablauf im Kopf vorher schon klar zu machen und taste dich ran. Anfangen würde ich damit das du erstmal anfängst das Rad unter dir etwas nach vorne zu schieben und es wieder zurückholst. Dann mal mit Griff an den Sattel damit du die Grundbewegung drin hast. Wenn du dich dann sicher fühlst merkst du von ganz alleine was du machen musst um die Beine nach hinten zu bekommen. Viel Spass.


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2011)

Lemming schrieb:


> Du bist wohl noch nie in ein Foampit oder See gesprungen, anders kann ich mir die Aussage nicht erklären. Basic Tricks lernt man auf Dirts.



Stimmt, habe ich nicht. Was Basic bedeutet ist ja für jeden anders - für manche Fahrer ist der Superman ein easy Basic-Trick für andere hingegen ein sauschwerer Königs-Move  Um da die Bewegung ohne Sturzrisiko kennenzulernen ist ein Foampit o. ein Lakejump m.E. geeignet. Ich habe nämlich schon heftige Stürze gesehen, als Fahrer beim Superman nicht mehr zurück auf die Pedale kamen - ein solcher Fehlversuch wird so manchen Anfänger mental ganz schön zurückwerfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemming (24. März 2011)

Sorry aber das ist Blödsinn was du da schreibst. Die Verletzungsgefahr ist, wenn du nicht weisst was du tust, im Foam Pit fast genaus hoch wie auf einem echten Dirt. Vor allem weil Leute meinen Sachen ausprobieren zu müssen die sie sonst nie machen könnten.
Beispiel: Kommst nicht zurück auf die Pedalen... dein Fahrrad landet weich du aber auf deinem Rad... was bringt dir dann das Foam Pit???


----------



## TheSpecialized (24. März 2011)

Wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht zu wissen, um welchen Superman es genau geht. 
IMHO kann man einen klassichen Superman (von dem nun ich ausging) nicht mit einem SupermanSeatgrap vergleichen. 
Denn das Verletzungsrisiko ist bei letzterem etwas geringer, obwohl dieser technisch ein wenig schwieriger ist.


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2011)

Lemming schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist Blödsinn was du da schreibst. Die Verletzungsgefahr ist, wenn du nicht weisst was du tust, im Foam Pit fast genaus hoch wie auf einem echten Dirt. Vor allem weil Leute meinen Sachen ausprobieren zu müssen die sie sonst nie machen könnten.
> Beispiel: Kommst nicht zurück auf die Pedalen... dein Fahrrad landet weich du aber auf deinem Rad... was bringt dir dann das Foam Pit???



Beim Lakejump kannst du beispielsweise den Bewegungsablauf nach hinten erstmal vollziehen und das Rad dann von dir wegwerfen, das habe ich so schon mehrmals gesehen. So würde ich es probieren, wenn mir die Bewegung des NacH-hinten-Streckens fremd wäre.


----------



## Lemming (24. März 2011)

Warum musst du eigentlich immer deinen Senf zu Zeug dazugeben obwohl du keinen blassen Schimmer von der Materie hast?

@racingpilot
Den Bewegungsabluf kannst du auch im rollen etwas üben. Etwas hochspringen die Beine nach hinten Strecken und wieder auf die Pedale. An den Feinheiten, volle Streckung und Rad nach vorne schieben kannst du dann auf den echten Sprüngen üben, wenn du einmal den Bewegungsablauf verinnerlicht hast und der automatisch abläuft.


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2011)

Lemming schrieb:


> Warum musst du eigentlich immer deinen Senf zu Zeug dazugeben obwohl du keinen blassen Schimmer von der Materie hast?



Ursprünglich wollte ich nur die Videos posten, da ich sie sehr hilfreich finde. Das mit dem Lakejump habe ich nur geäußert, weil ich es schon häufig live miterlebt habe, wie in einen See Supermans trainiert wurden.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## deathmetalhead (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte den Superman auf meinem DH-Bike erlernen.
Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich einfach nur:
1. Einen No Foot nur "nach hinten" und nicht zur Seite mache.
2. Dabei meine Füße so harte wie ich kann, nach hinten kicke.
3. Den Lenker in der Luft nach unten drücke und dabei die Pedale/Kurbeln anpeile.
4. Und zum Schluss, dann einfach wieder auf die Pedale springe.

Wäre über jeden zusätzlichen Tipp dankbar.
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetalhead (12. Januar 2014)

2712 Aufrufe und immer noch keine hilfreiche Antwort.
Weiss den Niemand wie man ihn richtig ausführt?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (6. Februar 2014)




----------



## deathmetalhead (7. Februar 2014)

Joo...
ich würde es ja praktisch versuchen,
aber mir ist immer noch nicht klar, 
ob der Bewegungsablauf so stimmt.


----------



## hulster (8. Februar 2014)

In den dieswöchigen Freitagsfilmchen ist übrigens nen freier Superman zu sehen, sprich Bike wird losgelassen.
Leider noch nicht einen Arm nach hinten. Aber auch das wird dann noch einer versuchen.


----------



## deathmetalhead (8. Februar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> In den dieswöchigen Freitagsfilmchen ist übrigens nen freier Superman zu sehen, sprich Bike wird losgelassen.
> Leider noch nicht einen Arm nach hinten. Aber auch das wird dann noch einer versuchen.


Link bitte


----------



## hulster (9. Februar 2014)

deathmetalhead schrieb:


> Link bitte



Freitagsfilmchen kein Begriff? Dann schau mal in die Moutainbike News.


----------



## deathmetalhead (9. Februar 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Freitagsfilmchen kein Begriff?


Doch.
Ist ein Begriff.
War nur zu faul zum Suchen.


hulster schrieb:


> Dann schau mal in die Moutainbike News.


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/02/07/filmfreitag-6-2/


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Vieleicht hilft es dir, wenn du dir den Superman vor deinem inneren Auge ganz genau vorstellst. Viele Profisportler antizipieren auf diese Weise für sie neue Bewegungsabläufe.


----------



## deathmetalhead (11. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Vieleicht hilft es dir, wenn du dir den Superman vor deinem inneren Auge ganz genau vorstellst. Viele Profisportler antizipieren auf diese Weise für sie neue Bewegungsabläufe.


Den Trick hab ich generell vor Augen.
Bei mir ist nur das Problem, dass ich den Bewegungsablauf nicht so genau kenne.


----------

